# Regionals results?



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Anyone knnow where to go on the new FCA website to see the results? On the old site, it was so much easier to get that kind of info...


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Home page*

Hello, try going to the home page of the FCA website, scroll down and click on Canadian Regionals sites link, then scroll down the left side of that page, and click on results, then choose your year of results for Canadian Regionals. You can check all prev. years, and I guess they'll add 2010 once the scores come in.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Once the event is over and all the results are in there will be a link posted in the "latest additions" part of the website in the top right hand corner of the main page...I dont know how it could be any easier.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Lots of sites still shooting today, I'm sure it will take a couple of days to get all the scores in.

If your looking for scores from previous years they can still be found at the link below.

http://www.fca.ca/oldsite/Resultsfolder/Results.htm


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a link for the resulte of the weekend march 7
http://www.fca.ca/images/stories/FCA/Results/RegIndoor2010/2010FCAINDOORPRELIM2sortedMar9.htm


----------

